# Suns at Lakers



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Another low scoring affair, 67-61 Suns at halftime. JJ is having a hell of a game, outplaying Kobe Bryant so far. Amare with 12 points on 4 shots. Lakers not playing good defense but they've got balanced scoring and are making a game of it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Real low scoring affair [/sarcasm].. Pretty fun game.. Should be a good 2nd half.. Maybe some defense? :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The love affair between Kobe Bryant and the refs is just unreal.

How in the world was that an offensive foul on Amare?

That was such an obvious blocking foul.

Than Kobe commits a charge but doesn't get called for it of course..

Great job by the refs to put the Lakers back up.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Can the suns beat a western contender:whoknows:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Weeeee!


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Can the suns beat a western contender:whoknows:


wont find out tonight


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Can the suns beat a western contender:whoknows:


can u write a non buyist post with over 10 words?:whoknows:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Holy ****, what a game!

19-3 run to close out the game, WOW.

Kobe played a damn good game, but that was a chokejob there over the last 6 minutes.


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

IN LA!!! WOOOOH!!! Q MOTHA ****IN TIP CUZ!!! That's My BOY!!

16-3! 

what now?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

They got 15 more shot attempts, had almost twice as many offensive rebounds, and had a total of 12 more total rebounds..yet we still win.

The Suns need to box the F out. It is obvious this is not a one or two game problem...the Suns are not boxing out and it almost cost them the game.

I'm also not to fond of the 34 3 point attempts. Granted we did get some good looks (and knocked down 47% of them). However, we need to go inside more when we need points. 

Can we get some more post plays designed for Q? I don't think I've ever seen Amare get the ball and back someone down. I'd like to see him add that to his game rather then just facing someone up or powering to the hole. 

What a game...a good win but we need to take care of some of these things now before it costs us a loss.


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

We better have gotten a win like this after the Cleveland meltdown early in the year, great comeback! WOW, I'm very pleased with the Phoenix Suns...


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

We better have gotten a win like this after the Cleveland meltdown early in the year, great comeback! WOW, I'm very pleased with the Phoenix Suns...


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns should be regretting not locking up JJ for the money he wanted during the summer, it's looking more and more like he'll get money similar to Jason Richardson than Q type money.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Realistically, there were questions about whether JJ would continue to play well. I think those concerns have been laid to rest. 

I was really nervious about this game after all the effort the Suns had to expend in the Warriors game. Yet when it came to crunch time, it was the Lakers that looked like they ran out of gas late in the game, not the guys who played 40 minutes the night before.

Beating LA is always sweet, but this was unbelievable.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

From now on, none of us should ever be worried when the Suns are down in the 4 quarter. 21-0 run last night, 15-0 run tonight. This team can get 50+ wins this year. Most teams can't hang with the Suns.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

That was just awesome. I was happy for Q to make that shot. I can't wait 'til I head out to the bars tomorrow to rub it in faces of my Laker fan friends.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

16-34 from 3 ...

Suns and Sonics, I love you :yes: :grinning:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, amazing 3pt.shooting!!! I love those highscoring teams!!!


----------



## #23 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone else see caron mock Q. I was glad Q didnt knock out caron for doing that. I don't like guys like that who mock other guys because they think they are big. Wow you made a shot caron with an and1 just be humble about it instead of mocking Q. I would take Q anyday or caron.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>23</b>!
> Anyone else see caron mock Q. I was glad Q didnt knock out caron for doing that. I don't like guys like that who mock other guys because they think they are big. Wow you made a shot caron with an and1 just be humble about it instead of mocking Q. I would take Q anyday or caron.


Yah i dont agree with guys mocking each other unless they deserve it.

like when heinz ward mocked TO. That was classic:laugh:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> Yah i dont agree with guys mocking each other unless they deserve it.
> ...



OR when Heinz ketchup mocked mustard?


----------

